# köderfische in der ostsee ?



## Hornhecht9 (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo leute im sommer ist es wieder so weit ! 

Ich fahre an die ostsee um auf platte und dorsch zu gehen ! 

Jz ist meine frage ich habe schon einige Jahre davor schon gekeschert kleine schollen und sandaale das war aber ziemlich müßig.! 

Jz habe ich mir überlegt von der brücke aus mit einer senke zu arbeiten könnte das klappen ? oder wie würdet ihr es machen ?


----------



## Forelle1997 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*

Ich wüsste selber nicht wie , aber ich würde in den nächstgelegenen Angelladen
 Gehen und mich dort erkundigen, da diese oft eingelegte sandaale haben.Ansonsten würde ich es mit Markrelen oder Heringsfetzen probieren.#6

Ansonsten, hier ein tipp:http://www.koederfischversand.de/

Mfg. Forelle1997


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*



Hornhecht9 schrieb:


> Hallo leute im sommer ist es wieder so weit !
> 
> Ich fahre an die ostsee* um auf platte und dorsch zu gehen* !
> 
> ...



auf wattwurm sollen diese besonderen fische auch ganz gut gehen...........


----------



## Hornhecht9 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*

hm Ja danke schonmal für die tipps ! 

also eigentlich ging es mir darum die fische selbst zu fangen  ! 

Also wenn ich jz mit der senke arbeiten würde kann ich ja nirgens mit anfüttern oder ? 

Dann muss ich wohl bei den kleinen schollen und mini sandaalen bleiben ;D 

wenn jemand noch einen tipp von euch wüsste würde ich mich ziemlich freuen !


----------



## Sebastian.L (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*

Was ich mal vor vielen Jahren gesehen habe. Das einer  durchs Wasser gewatet ist und ein  kleines Schleppnetz hinter sich hergezogen hatte (keine Ahnung ob der Erfolg mit hatte).

Aber es ist bestimmt einfacher in den Hafen zu gehen und Beifang bei den Fischern kaufen. Oder direkt im Angelshop Würmer kaufen die gehen teils besser wie (Köderfisch).


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*



Sebastian.L schrieb:


> Was ich mal vor vielen Jahren gesehen habe. Das einer  durchs Wasser gewatet ist und ein  kleines Schleppnetz hinter sich hergezogen hatte (keine Ahnung ob der Erfolg mit hatte).
> 
> Aber es ist bestimmt einfacher in den Hafen zu gehen und Beifang bei den Fischern kaufen. *Oder direkt im Angelshop Würmer kaufen die gehen teils besser wie (Köderfisch).*


*
*
 da kannste ein drauf lassen #6


----------



## mathei (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*

als kind hatten wir einen wohnwagen in wohlenberger wiek. auf der niendorfer seite haben wir uns die wattwürmer mit einem pümpel ( abflussverstopfung ) geholt. funzte echt super.


----------



## Tombreiner (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*

ich habe mal jemand gesehen der auf der molle in Puttgarden sandaale mit ein herringsvorfach gerissen hat!
das klapte ganz gut.hat damit gut hornhechte gefangen.


----------



## vermesser (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*

Man kann Sandaale recht gut an Heringspaternostern mit kleinen Haken fangen, die man langsam über Sandbänke zieht. Die beißen richtig, die muß man nicht reißen.

Auf Horni funzen kleine Sandaale gut als Köder. Aber nicht soviel besser als Heringsfetzen, als daß sich der zusätzliche Aufwand lohnen würde.

Auf Hornis funzen auch kleine Weißfische (fingerlang), die man sich im Süßwasser vorher senkt...interessiert Hornis nicht die Bohne, daß sie die Fische nicht kennen.

Auf Dorsch und Platte gehen aber Wattwürmer deutlich besser und halten besser am Haken.


----------



## Shimano TE (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*

Hallo
Wen Du kleine Butt als Köderfisch nimmst hast Du wohl ein Problem.:vik:Mindestmaß:vik:|krach:
MFG
Torsten


----------



## Hornhecht9 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*



Tombreiner schrieb:


> ich habe mal jemand gesehen der auf der molle in Puttgarden sandaale mit ein herringsvorfach gerissen hat!
> das klapte ganz gut.hat damit gut hornhechte gefangen.



oh danke das ist echt ne geile idee  


werde ich direkt mit ner kleinen spinnruten testen  

geht bestimmt ganz gut da die sind ca. 20-30cm und schwimmen den ganzen tag in großen schwärmen um die brücke ! 

werde ich direkt testen  !


----------



## vermesser (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*



Hornhecht9 schrieb:


> die sind ca. 20-30cm und schwimmen den ganzen tag in großen schwärmen um die brücke !



Wie bitte? Angelst Du im Kühlwasserauslauf von Oskarshamn oder so?? Die Sandaale, die ich kenne sind gut fingerlang, "kapitale" Exemplare vielleicht mal 15 cm...!!


----------



## Shimano TE (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*

Hallo
Ich kann dir nur ratten kauf 20-30 Wattwürmer und gut ist.
Oder willst Du den Tag mit köderfischen Angeln verbringen.
Wattwurm ist der Top Köder.
Ich Angel regelmäßig Butt und habe immer 30 Würmer und Hering mit und Wurm liegt ganz klar vorne.Wann willst Du den los und wo hin?

MFG


----------



## goeddoek (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*



Shimano TE schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich kann dir nur ratten kauf 20-30 Wattwürmer und gut ist.




Genau ! Über das "Reissen" von Fischen brauchen wir hier wohl nicht zu diskutieren und das Angeln auf den Molen in Puttgarden ist seit gut drei Jahren verboten


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*



Shimano TE schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wen Du kleine Butt als Köderfisch nimmst hast Du wohl ein Problem.:vik:Mindestmaß:vik:|krach:
> MFG
> Torsten


 
Jo, vor allem wenn diverse Plattfischarten die letzten Jahre kein Mindestmaß hatten :vik: (bzw. es aufgehoben wurde)


----------



## Shimano TE (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Jo, vor allem wenn diverse Plattfischarten die letzten Jahre kein Mindestmaß hatten :vik: (bzw. es aufgehoben wurde)


 
Ja richtig habe ich wohl vergessen.|krach:
Hier in der Ostsee hat der Butt 25cm Mindestmaß :vik:
Der Dorsch 38cm Mindestmaß.
Habe es mir Grade ausgedacht oder was.
Allmutter zur zeit Fangverbot.

Oder hat sich etwa 2012 was geändert oder ist das nur für mich? Die anderen schreiben hier hatte ..z.b 20 Butt davon 3 Massige die sind den auch zu blöde wie ich.|wavey:


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*

Angelst du vom Boot oder in der Brandung?


----------



## Shimano TE (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*

Hallo
Wenn Du mich meinst von Land Travemünde Priwall.
MFG


----------



## Hornhecht9 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*

also ich angel von land von einer brücke wie ich schon bereits geschrieben habe ! 

Also ich fahre in den sommer und oster ferien ! 

da ich in den sommerferien nicht den ganzen tag am strand liegen will und ich mit den ganzen touris da nicht mein zeugs aufbauen will habe ich mir überlegt ich spare mir ein wenig geld indem ich meine köder selber fange  

deswegen habe ich gefragt was für methoden ihr kennt ! 

danke schonmal für eure antworten  !


----------



## Shimano TE (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*

Du Angels von einer brücke und was mast Du wenn Du einen großen dran hast ???


----------



## Hornhecht9 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*

es gibt sowas das nennt sich neben treppe die auf einen niedirgen anleger führt der ist ca. 1meter überm wasser ! 

Aber das war ja jz auch eig nicht mein problem  !


----------



## Shimano TE (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*

Ja dein Problem ist das Du vielleicht mal sagen solltest Das Du erst 12 bist und nur 5€ Taschengeld bekommst und Du dir das Geld für teure Köder Sparen willst .
Fang dir Krabben und hau die auf den hacken oder grabe dir Würmer und gut ist.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*



Shimano TE schrieb:


> Ja richtig habe ich wohl vergessen.|krach:
> Hier in der Ostsee hat der* Butt* 25cm Mindestmaß :vik:
> Der Dorsch 38cm Mindestmaß.
> Habe es mir Grade ausgedacht oder was.
> ...


 
Schonmal etwas von der Allgemeinverfügung gehört? #d 
Butt ist genausoein allgemeiner Begriff wie Plattfisch, ich habe nicht behauptet das man alle platten Fischarten entnehmen darf.




> *Allgemeinverfügung zur Zulassung von Ausnahmen nach § 22*
> *Landesverordnung über die Ausübung der Fischerei in den*
> *Küstengewässern Schleswig-Holsteins*
> *Gl.Nr. 793.17*​
> ...


 


Quelle:
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/downloads/cat_view/43-gesetze-a-verordnungen 
unter: "Allgemeinverfügung (2011)..."


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Hornhecht9 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*



Shimano TE schrieb:


> Ja dein Problem ist das Du vielleicht mal sagen solltest Das Du erst 12 bist und nur 5€ Taschengeld bekommst und Du dir das Geld für teure Köder Sparen willst .
> Fang dir Krabben und hau die auf den hacken oder grabe dir Würmer und gut ist.



wieso stellst du einfach behauptungen auf ? 

Ich bin 17 Jahre alt und habe auch evtl. noch ein anderes hobby das ich mehr betreibe das nennt sich 

'Downhillen'  !  Wenn einer von euch nicht was was es ist dann schaut bei youtube ! dafür gebe ich lieber 600euro für ne neue federgabel aus anstatt für köder und ruten ! 

ich will nicht sagen das mir angeln nicht am herzen liegt ich mache es genau so gerne nur mir reichen halt auch die rollen und ruten für 60 statt 200 oder sowas.! 

und deswegen habe ich einfach mal gefragt ob man sich köder auch irgendwie fangen kann ! 

kaufen kann nämlich jeder ._. !


----------



## maflomi01 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*

kaufen kann jeder  das ist fast immer richtig , da du es aber selber machen möchtest ! erstens Wattis sind neben Seeringelwürmern und frischen !!!!!! ungekochten Garnelen die besten köder für die Brandung und Seebrücken Köderfische (Sandaale) sind meistens der Bringer für Steinbutt da du diesen aber sehr selten im Ufernahen bereich 0-200m vom Strand findest und die Einzigsten Fische die evtl. noch beißen könnten sind sehr selten Meerforellen und gelegentlich Hornhechte Dorsche mögen die zwar auch ziehen aber andere (einfacher zu erbeutende) kost vor .
zweitens Wattis erbeutest du am besten indem du einen Klostampfer denn stiel entfernst und an einem Besenstiel mit zwei Schlauchschellen befestigst ans andere ende befestigst du einen Aquarium kescher und mit diesem gerät gehst du an einen Strand wo es Wattis mit ihren Häufchen gibt, dann noch in die Wathose und rein ins Wasser Klostampfer aufs Häufchen und stampfen bis eine etwa 25cm Mulde entstanden ist , denn Kescher durch die Mulde ziehen und wenn du Glück hast sind ein zwei Wattis drin erfordert aber ein bischen Übung .
dirttens du wirst es sehr schnell merken Wattis sind nicht lange haltbar meist nur ein zwei Tage dann fangen die an zu stinken aber auch die kann man nutzen einfach das ende wo das dünne ende ist ab schneiden vorsichtig die innerein herausziehen und denn Wurm in Salz Begraben so trocknet er aus und wenn er wieder ins Wasser kommt stinkt er bis zum Himmel hab schon viele butt mit den stinkis gefangen und besser halten tun die auch als frische, versuch lohnt auf jeden fall


----------



## Hornhecht9 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*



maflomi01 schrieb:


> kaufen kann jeder  das ist fast immer richtig , da du es aber selber machen möchtest ! erstens Wattis sind neben Seeringelwürmern und frischen !!!!!! ungekochten Garnelen die besten köder für die Brandung und Seebrücken Köderfische (Sandaale) sind meistens der Bringer für Steinbutt da du diesen aber sehr selten im Ufernahen bereich 0-200m vom Strand findest und die Einzigsten Fische die evtl. noch beißen könnten sind sehr selten Meerforellen und gelegentlich Hornhechte Dorsche mögen die zwar auch ziehen aber andere (einfacher zu erbeutende) kost vor .
> zweitens Wattis erbeutest du am besten indem du einen Klostampfer denn stiel entfernst und an einem Besenstiel mit zwei Schlauchschellen befestigst ans andere ende befestigst du einen Aquarium kescher und mit diesem gerät gehst du an einen Strand wo es Wattis mit ihren Häufchen gibt, dann noch in die Wathose und rein ins Wasser Klostampfer aufs Häufchen und stampfen bis eine etwa 25cm Mulde entstanden ist , denn Kescher durch die Mulde ziehen und wenn du Glück hast sind ein zwei Wattis drin erfordert aber ein bischen Übung .
> dirttens du wirst es sehr schnell merken Wattis sind nicht lange haltbar meist nur ein zwei Tage dann fangen die an zu stinken aber auch die kann man nutzen einfach das ende wo das dünne ende ist ab schneiden vorsichtig die innerein herausziehen und denn Wurm in Salz Begraben so trocknet er aus und wenn er wieder ins Wasser kommt stinkt er bis zum Himmel hab schon viele butt mit den stinkis gefangen und besser halten tun die auch als frische, versuch lohnt auf jeden fall



danke ) !


----------



## Shimano TE (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Schonmal etwas von der Allgemeinverfügung gehört? #d
> Butt ist genausoein allgemeiner Begriff wie Plattfisch, ich habe nicht behauptet das man alle platten Fischarten entnehmen darf.
> 
> Es geht mir mehr um (edelfische ) die getötet werden !
> ...


----------



## Shimano TE (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*



Hornhecht9 schrieb:


> wieso stellst du einfach behauptungen auf ?
> 
> Ich bin 17 Jahre alt und habe auch evtl. noch ein anderes hobby das ich mehr betreibe das nennt sich
> 
> ...


 
Kaufen kann jeder der Geld hat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Darum ging es garnicht nur musst Du wen Du Fragen hast ein bisschen mehr Informationen geben da mit man auch wies was Du willst. 
Wo soll geangelt werden? Wo hast Du das geschrieben?
Jahreszeit:Erst später geschrieben!
Und so weiter und Du schreibst ich Angel von einer Brücke und meinst eine Seebrücke!! des wegen auch die dusslige frage wie Du große Fische dort nach oben bekommen willst
!'Downhillen' ja ich bin schon alt aber son Ding hatte ich auch
aus den USA.Handarbeit ,ist ein nicht so ganz billiges Hobby den ich hatte XTR Ausstattung.

MFG


----------



## Hornhecht9 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: köderfische in der ostsee ?*

na dann ! 

naya ich will daraus jz ach keine große diskusion veranstellen wäre nämlich ziemlich lächerlich..!


----------

